# A Logical Proposal To Trade Josh For Shaq



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> There is talk from the desert that the Suns might be thinking of changing course again. Their self-admitted problem is that the mix of Shaq and Amare hasn't been good for either Amare or Nash. It seems clear (and logical) that the Suns long-term preference is to keep Nash and build around the younger Amare (26) rather than continue to rely on O’Neal as a future foundation piece.
> 
> “We are splintering,’’ says team leader Steve Nash, adding that he thinks it’s “50-50’’ whether Phoenix management will break up its team.
> 
> ...


http://www.dallasbasketball.com/fullColumn.php?id=1281


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I don't see where Josh would fit in in Phoenix...but getting Shaq and that contract would expedite the rebuilding process a bit and open us up for 2010.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

i like it for both teams, Phx cant win in the halfcourt


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Deal!

I'd even throw in a Diop while I am at it.





..... oh wait!


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

JHo for Shaq and Matt Barnes? Love it.


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

Forget about it... It's not happening...


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Dre™ said:


> I don't see where Josh would fit in in Phoenix...but getting Shaq and that contract would expedite the rebuilding process a bit and open us up for 2010.


he could fit in the shawn marion spot. he wouldn't be ideal there, but they could throw out a lineup of nash, jrich, hill, howard, amare with barbosa coming off the bench and be the best running team in the league again.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

True, but that's going back in the space that they could care less about defense. At least with Shaq there's the illusion of defense.


----------

